
Hello, I'm CAESER (A social mobile humanoid robot built at NYU) - urlhug
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qarRoxhWGdE&index=2&list=PLigp2s0g1ngkdEQn51mMCwV4Jn5bnUfdu
======
urlhug
(Taken from the link)

Celluar-Accessible, Expressive, Semi-Autonomous Robot (CAESAR), a social
mobile humanoid robot that interacts with users through non-verbal, emotional
expressions, and has 30-DOFs which include it's mobile base.

CAESAR is a full-body humanoid robot designed using with cost-effective CAD
and 3D printing technology, and commercially available components. We present
the structural, electrical, and expressive components of CAESAR. Next, we
introduce emotions as the robot's affective states and adopt a heuristics-
based approach with the introduction of emotional intensities, using which
CAESAR generates a diverse variety of distinct and unique emotional
expressions using its facial and gestural expressive components.

We define the low-level control mechanism of CAESAR that allows the robot to
move it's servos/motors to goal positions in order to generate emotional
expressions with different emotional intensity levels. To validate the
robustness of the proposed approach, experiments are performed as emulation
tests using real data of the motors, and visual inspection is performed by
applying the generated expressions physically on the robot. A study evaluates
the perceived expressiveness of CAESAR by users for different emotions and
intensities.

